# any luck ripping encrypted dvds?



## LateNiteTV (May 1, 2009)

is anyone successfully ripping encrypted dvds? if so, what are you using to do it? when i get home im going to try mencoder and see how that goes.


----------



## Oko (May 2, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> is anyone successfully ripping encrypted dvds? if so, what are you using to do it? when i get home im going to try mencoder and see how that goes.


That is illegal just that you know but if you want to rip a legally purchased copy in order to back up it look the following code.


```
#Checking the structure of the DVD (titles chapters)
lsdvd
#crop detect
mplayer dvd://2 -vf cropdetect
#Two passes encoding
mencoder dvd://2 -chapter 1-21 -ovc lavc -lavcopts \
vcodec=mpeg4:vpass=1 -oac copy -o /dev/null ;
mencoder dvd://2 -chapter 1-21  -ovc lavc -lavcopts \ 
vcodec=mpeg4:mbd=2:trell:vpass=2  -oac copy -o output.avi
# transfering the movie into mpg4
ffmpeg -i title2.avi -y -target ntsc-dvd -sameq -aspect 16:9 finalmovie.mpg
# Creating the movie 
dvdauthor --title -o dvd -f finalmovie.mpg
# Creating the title
dvdauthor -o dvd -T
#making DVD structure 
mkisofs -dvd-video -o dvd.iso dvd/
#burning the movie
growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/rcd0c=dvd.iso
```

replace NTSC with PAL if you live in Europe and be careful with device nodes since I am OpenBSD user so FreeBSD has little bit different names for devices as well it doesn't have any more separate device nodes for block and character devices as OpenBSD has.


----------



## SPlissken (May 3, 2009)

You can try DVDRip


----------



## Oko (May 3, 2009)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> You can try DVDRip


Why simple when it can be done on very complicated way?
You are suggesting a GUI written in Perl which actually requires all above packages to actually do the job. The bad thing about DVD::rip is that is actually very buggy and extremely complicated GUI. It gives you 8 000 000 options for ripping DVD which is fine if you want to write a Ph.D. in ripping DVDs but completely unnecessary if you just want to rip DVD. As with most other GUIs the program is written for Linux which means that most device nodes must be also set by hand. It is just useless peace of software.

There are many people who actually posted their Perl scripts on Interent for ripping DVDs which work as charm but I have not seen a single usable GUI for ripping.

Cheers,
OKO


----------



## SPlissken (May 4, 2009)

Cause i m used to it  as a previous Linux user


----------



## LateNiteTV (May 5, 2009)

Oko's method worked for me. and right now im compiling kde 3.5 so i plan on using k3b for my cd burning needs. can k3b successfully rip dvds?
and i know its technically illegal. but i have a ton of storage space in my laptop and i dont want to have to be carrying around a bunch of dvds when i travel.


----------



## Oko (May 5, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> Oko's method worked for me. and right now im compiling kde 3.5 so i plan on using k3b for my cd burning needs. can k3b successfully rip dvds?
> and i know its technically illegal. but i have a ton of storage space in my laptop and i dont want to have to be carrying around a bunch of dvds when i travel.


K3b can not do anything. It is just a GUI for the bunch of tools
like cdrtools, dvd+rw-tools, libmad, and libdvdcss.
Since it includes libdvdcss it has broth force capabilities to crack the DVD encryption and regional code. Weather it can actually do it I have no clue. I am not sure that even if you do rip DVD you can do anything with it because K3b doesn't include mancoder as a dependency but it is probably worth of trying if you must use GUI.


----------



## LateNiteTV (May 5, 2009)

nah i dont have to use a gui, it really doesnt matter. ive just always had a good experience with k3b so i thought id ask.


----------



## macnewbold (May 8, 2009)

The dvdauthor program Oko mentions in his steps above doesn't seem to grab the menus etc. from the original disc. Am I mistaken in that?

Is there a method that can fully back up a dvd (including menus, alternate audio, subtitles, etc.) so that if the original gets damaged or lost, I've still got something equivalent?

Thanks!


----------



## roddierod (May 8, 2009)

dvdauthorwizard will allow you to do that but I haven't used it in years. I just rip to divx since my dvd player can play them. So I can get 4 or 5 movies on a DVD depending on the size.


----------



## Oko (May 8, 2009)

macnewbold said:
			
		

> The dvdauthor program Oko mentions in his steps above doesn't seem to grab the menus etc. from the original disc. Am I mistaken in that?
> 
> Is there a method that can fully back up a dvd (including menus, alternate audio, subtitles, etc.) so that if the original gets damaged or lost, I've still got something equivalent?
> 
> Thanks!


dvdauthor is creating the structure of the DVD playable on the 
regular DVD player from already ripped DVD. Look my code carefully the first step program lsdvd will see the structure of entire DVD including menus and other things.
Now looks the second step how I actually rip DVD using mencoder 
part of the Mplayer. I am just ripping specific title with specific chapters (usually the longest title with all its chapters from the output of lsdvd  where the move is stored). In order for dvdauthor to recreate original disk you will have to rip ALL chapters and all titles. For something like that you will have to use much more sophisticated script than the sequence of commands I provided. 

If your goal is dvd piracy you will have to learn Perl and
the ready very carefully man pages for mancoder.
I would suggest that you Google for Perl scripts for ripping DVDs instead of
seeking for GUI. GUI will not solve your problem.

P.S. By the way I checked and K3b can NOT rip encrypted DVD.


----------



## borish (Jun 9, 2009)

You can use mplayer to dump the raw stream or to encode it to some other format with mencoder. mplayer uses an internal libdvdcss for decoding the dvd.

However, this never worked for me. Neither mplayer installed from ports nor the latest cvs version would play encrypted dvds. I believe that libdvdcss does not work on FreeBSD. See http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=128074&cat=


----------



## borish (Jun 11, 2009)

Today, I installed fb 7.2 and mplayer from ports. I was able to play some commercial dvds.


----------



## lm8 (Jun 30, 2009)

For backing up DVDs you own or have created yourself, a lot of people on the VideoHelp forum ( http://www.videohelp.com/ ) have recommended this program:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=vstrip&stype=all

It's usually used in conjunction with a program like dvdauthor (or DVDStyler if you want a GUI interface).  You can check the VideoHelp forums for more information.


----------



## kiyolee (Jul 2, 2009)

I am surprised nobody mention dvdbackup (ports sysutils/dvdbackup).
I have used it successfully to copy many so-call protected DVD onto HD and then play back with VLC or xine player without any problem.
On the other hand, you may mount the DVD as UDF:

```
mount -t udf /dev/acd0 /cdrom
```
and then just copy the whole VIDEO_TS directory in /cdrom.


----------



## kiyolee (Jul 2, 2009)

Forget to mention, once the VIDEO_TS is copied, you can easily recreate DVD using mkisofs with option -UDF. Read doc comes with dvdbackup.


----------

